# New sick budgie



## ECA (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I picked up a couple of new birds a few days ago, and I’m worried that this little girl is sick. She is going through a molt at the moment. when I brought her home I noticed that her tail was bobbing, I thought it was just from stress but she hasn’t been very active, she is still eating at drinking but is looking a little fluffed up, tired and she has sneezed a few times today. Does this sound like a respiratory infection? I have Aristopet Avicycline C Oral Antibiotic and Oxymav B Antibiotic at home, I’m just wondering if it could be treated with this? I can’t get into the vet until Monday so I’m a little worried.
Also they are both in quarantine away from my other birds.
Thanks, Emma


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Emma
We are not avian vets here and I cannot advise you on medications.
I suggest you telephone your vet or contact an online vet and ask their advice for the meantime.
Your bird may have an infection, but also may just be settling in to a new environment, and there are side effects from (possibly unnecessary) antibiotics to consider. If she’s eating & drinking well, then I’d likely just keep a close eye on her, and if she’s not deteriorating, wait until Monday. 
Is it possible for you to separate the two new birds from each other?
Are those medications left over from previous treatments? If they are not unopened and within their use by dates, then I would not consider using them. If they are new, then what was the reason you purchased them? 
When you meet your vet on Monday, it may be useful to ask whether they feel that having antibiotics at home is a good idea, and what degree of what symptoms would warrant their use. 
Best of luck.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Did you buy those antibiotics from a pet store? I know aristopet is a brand I see in pet stores a lot. I would never recommend trying to self medicate your animals as you are likely to do more harm than good. Additionally not all illnesses can be cured by antibiotics. Antibiotics only work on bacterial infections. I agree you should wait until monday and have your birds seen by an avian vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Keep in mind that when you bring a budgie into a new environment, that can cause a great deal of stress for the bird resulting in heavier breathing than normal.

It is not advisable for you to self-medicate your bird(s) without close consultation with and Avian Veterinarian. 
Using antibiotics when they are not needed can do more harm than good.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...s/104375-antibiotics-arent-always-answer.html

Until Monday when you can get your budgie in to the vet, you can give her Guardian Angel/Pedialyte

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Using a warm mist humidifier in the room with your budgies is a great way to help ease breathing problems.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good advice already given :thumbsup:. Best wishes, and please let us know what the vet says.


----------

